# How To Build a Fishroom Ebook



## CarlyP (May 17, 2007)

Hi All,

Learn how to build that fishroom you have always wanted.

http://www.buildafishroom.com

Kind Regards

Carly


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi Carly, 

I didn't take the time to read that entire page, but it seems pretty useful. 

Do you have any pics of your successful fishrooms?


----------

